# Should I tape??? Help!



## EstebanM (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone. My boy Akela is 6 months old and has one beautiful pointed ear. The other is down. Both ears have been up or down at some point but it's been almost a month since his one ear has been down. All his adult teeth appear to be in but I think he's still teething (he has toys but he chews my outdoor furniture pretty good). It's getting to the point where I'm concerned if I don't tape now it will be too late.









































Above is Akela from about 3 months to recent. Last pic his ear looks to be partially up but its usually pretty flat. Am I just an overly concerned dad?

Thanks


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

The good news is they have been up and down and up that is a good sign. Frozen marrow bones helps with the chewing. Make sure the whole in the middle cant fit over the teeth so they do not get stuck in the mouth. At 6 months you are going to get all sorts of answers here. I would tape pretty soon if it is done right, it does not cause damage. Not a big deal, why not.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

No you should not tape, it can cause more harm than good. If they have been up the odds are great they will eventually both be up.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

My pup also had his left ear down at 6 months when we got him. That one didn't stand for good until he was just over 9 months old.

I would leave it alone. It has plenty of time to come up and the fact that it has been up before is a very positive thing.

Be patient and leave the ears alone. They will stand when they are ready.


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

Our dog has had his ears up and down for months. When he was a small pup they were both up!! But for the last 9 months the one ear is down. It goes up when he sees a female, or finds something of interest, and sometimes it will just be up but for a minute or two. He is now 14 months and we are not sure if it will ever stay up. I was holding out hope as everyone on here said if they were once up they would eventually both go up and stay up. But honestly at his age it seems a little old for it to stay up, BUT I am still hoping !!


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

The three words concerning their ears at that age, Chew,Chew,Chew!
Another thing is confidence building and chasing squirrels.

Mannix was almost 7 months when I got him and his left ear was down. After just 5 days of doing the above his ear was up and stayed up ever since.
The breeder had duct taped pop sickle sticks in his ear. She didn't have time to remove them before I showed up so I got to see that.

Do not tape.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Another vote for not taping at this age


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

We were never going to tape!! I figure if this is how he is supposed to look , so be it. But really did want the classic look. Love him either way, and he looks less fierce with the one ear down


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

If you don't know what you are doing don't tape. You may do more harm than good. Contact your breeder. They should know their lines and if having one ear down is normal or a possible issue. They should be able to advise you about if and how to tape as well.


----------



## Mango_the_shepherd (Dec 4, 2020)

At 5,5 months old we were really concerned about Benji's ears not being up









so we glued in the support forms in combination with giving him bone broth and lots of bones which he gets anyways










and 2,5 weeks later the ears were standing on their own










I think it was just the right time to do something about it


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Zena had one floppy ear until she was 9mos old. We were worried but continued with a good diet and lots of bones to chew. And at month 9…her floppy ear went up. I recommend not to tape. Just focus on healthy diet and good chews.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star was another one who didn't get her ears up to stay until 9 months. Yes, I was getting REALLY worried, but as they had been up when I brought her home at 12 weeks, everyone assured me they would come up to stay. And they were right!


----------



## Tonaren (Dec 14, 2020)

Un


Mango_the_shepherd said:


> At 5,5 months old we were really concerned about Benji's ears not being up
> View attachment 586239
> 
> 
> ...





EstebanM said:


> Hello everyone. My boy Akela is 6 months old and has one beautiful pointed ear. The other is down. Both ears have been up or down at some point but it's been almost a month since his one ear has been down. All his adult teeth appear to be in but I think he's still teething (he has toys but he chews my outdoor furniture pretty good). It's getting to the point where I'm concerned if I don't tape now it will be too late.
> View attachment 586153
> 
> View attachment 586154
> ...


----------



## aloha dot (Jan 31, 2019)

i would suggst staying up with magnesium growing bones


----------



## Réa538 (Mar 25, 2021)

Mannix said:


> The three words concerning their ears at that age, Chew,Chew,Chew!
> Another thing is confidence building and chasing squirrels.
> 
> Mannix was almost 7 months when I got him and his left ear was down. After just 5 days of doing the above his ear was up and stayed up ever since.
> ...


I AGREE! your pup needs to get his CHEW on! Lol. I read an article that chewing helps strengthen all the muscles and tendons that are ultimately responsible for holding the ears erect. I used a combination of bones and hard rubber toys with my boy. Gotta have enough give so they don't break their teeth, but firm enough that they don't tear the chew apart in 2 minutes. Lol. Whether you choose to tape or not is really up to your gut feeling with your dog....but I wouldnt.


----------



## EstebanM (9 mo ago)

UPDATE: 
At nearly 10 months both of Akelas ears are standing. His left ear does have a small bend in it but I don't mind that. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you leave them or tape them?


----------



## EstebanM (9 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> Did you leave them or tape them?


I left his ears alone.


----------

